# 'Deseja-se se conformar com as novas leis vigentes.'  agramaticalidade?



## على حافة الهاوية

Li que é possível no caso de 'deve-se; costuma-se e pode-se' (nalguns casos, com 'querer') analisar as seguintes estruturas de duas formas:

(1) Podem-se perguntar asneiras. / (2) Pode-se perguntarem asneiras.

Em 1. 'Podem-se perguntar' seria analisada como locução verbal de voz passiva pronominal equivalendo a 'Asneiras podem ser perguntadas'.
Em 2. O sujeito de 'pode-se' é a oração reduzida de infinitivo 'perguntarem..', o verbo perguntar por sua vez teria sujeito indeterminado. Equivalendo a 'É podido perguntarem asneiras.'
Como veem está análise?

O problema fica maior ao tentar colocar outro clítico na oração. Como no caso do título:

(3) Deve-se se conformarem(-se) com as leis vigentes.

Aqui não haveria a possibilidade de duas análises 'Devem ser se conformados com as leis vigentes'(?), mas em 'É devido conformarem-se com as leis. não é tão mal. (tem equivalência a 'É devido/importante que se conformem com as leis'). O primeiro clítico exerceria então a função de apassivador, já o segundo de reflexo, pois imagine que a construção se dá num diálogo no qual o sujeito de 'conformar' é 'vocês'. (noutra construção seria indeterminador talvez? a depender do contexto (4)):

(4) Deve-se conformar-se com as leis vigentes. (É devido que se conforme com as leis vigentes).


----------



## guihenning

A mim esses exemplos não me são nada familiares. É sabido que o verbo poder, por exemplo, pode formar a passiva de diferentes maneiras. Eu só diria '_pode-se perguntar asneiras'_ ou talvez '_podem-se perguntar asneiras_'. Não me faz sentido 'perguntar*em*', a menos que 'perguntar' seja verbo pleno: '_perguntam-se asneiras_'. 

_Deve-se conformar-se com as leis vigentes — _seria a minha sugestão (donde vem o 'conformar*em*-se'?)


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> A mim esses exemplos não me são nada familiares. É sabido que o verbo poder, por exemplo, pode formar a passiva de diferentes maneiras. Eu só diria '_pode-se perguntar asneiras'_ ou talvez '_podem-se perguntar asneiras_'. Não me faz sentido 'perguntar*em*', a menos que 'perguntar' seja verbo pleno: '_perguntam-se asneiras_'.
> 
> _Deve-se conformar-se com as leis vigentes — _seria a minha sugestão (donde vem o 'conformar*em*-se'?)


Sim, há outras opções de uso o segundo clítico seria apenas para *reforçar *o sujeito, sendo ele reflexo de 'vocês'. Poderia até mesmo removê-lo da construção. (É devido/importante que (vocês) se conformem com as leis vigentes.)


----------



## guihenning

Então qual é a pergunta?

Não acho que se possa remover o pronome. O verbo _poder_ pode atrair um pronome para si que apassive o outro verbo, o principal, mas se o verbo for pronominal eu diria que o pronome deve permanecer. Não estou cem por cento seguro do que digo, mas não consigo imaginar que haja uma regra que justifique o apagamento do pronome dum verbo pronominal apenas porque a frase se encontra na passiva sintética… mesmo porque a frase analítica equivalente será '_é devido conformar-se_' e jamais '_é devido conformar_'.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> O verbo _poder_ pode atrair um pronome para si que apassive o outro verbo


Não entendi que quiseste dizer.. Com um exemplo, talvez. Se for apenas um caso de regência Luft atesta a omissão nesta acepção, ex.: 'conformar(-se) sua vida aos/com os ideais cristãos'.


----------



## guihenning

Numa oração como '*podem-se utilizar *os materiais à disposição' o pronome está ligado a 'poder', mas passiva o verbo 'utilizar' '_Os materiais à disposição podem *ser utilizados*_'.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> Numa oração como '*podem-se utilizar *os materiais à disposição' o pronome está ligado a 'poder', mas passiva o verbo 'utilizar' '_Os materiais à disposição podem *ser utilizados*_'.


Mas no caso em questão haveria atratividade é isso que quiseste dizer? 'Deve-se 'se' conformar às leis vigentes.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

Minha dúvida é mais quanto à função do 'se' e em que discurso estaria correto o uso da construção, sendo que pela equipe Ciberdúvidas em nenhum momento na análise cogitaram que *o primeiro* clítico fosse apassivador, o que me parecia a análise mais óbvia, 'se' apassivador. Pois bem veja.


----------



## machadinho

Para que o 'se' seja apassivador, é necessário que o verbo seja transitivo direto. Só há voz passiva com verboa transitivos diretos.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Para que o 'se' seja apassivador, é necessário que o verbo seja transitivo direto. Só há voz passiva com verboa transitivos diretos.


De fato, não tinha me ligado na minúcia da regência deste verbo, mas a dúvida me surgiu devido à falta de explicação dessa dupla possibilidade de concordância;

(1) Devem-se buscar as verdades. (as verdades devem ser buscadas)
(2) Deve-se buscar as verdades. (não me é explicado que raios 'se' está fazendo na construção, a relação dele seria com o verbo 'dever' ou não?)


----------



## guihenning

Mas a frase (2) está, normativamente, incorreta.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

E se trocasse por um VTD como o caso de 'desejar';

Deseja-se conformar-se às leis vigentes.

O segundo clítico seria pronominal servindo como uma espécie de realce à indeterminação do sujeito.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

guihenning said:


> Mas a frase (2) está, normativamente, incorreta.


Como? Não, bro. Veja.


----------



## guihenning

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Como? Não, bro. Veja.


Bom, então você vai ter de se contentar com a resposta do CB. Boa sorte convencendo alguém de que a frase está correta.


----------



## Ari RT

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Como? Não, bro. Veja.


Nesse mesmo link, o porquê da incorreção dos exemplos 2b e 2d não seria a resposta da sua pergunta inicial?


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

Ari RT said:


> Nesse mesmo link, o porquê da incorreção dos exemplos 2b e 2d não seria a resposta da sua pergunta inicial?


Para uma que surgiu, por equívoco meu, sim (pensando que 'deve-se' tinha como sujeito oracional 'buscar...'), mas, como está prescrito por CB, 'deve-se conformar' se trata de uma locução verbal e o 'se' é indeterminador de sujeito do principal.

Ainda sim, não há resposta para o 'Deseja-se conformar-se com as/às leis vigentes.'


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Ainda sim, não há resposta para o 'Deseja-se conformar-se com as/às leis vigentes.


Não tenho objeções de ordem gramatical.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Não tenho objeções de ordem gramatical.


Entendo... Mas também não é algo de que iria fazer uso, certo? Devido à repetição de 'se'.
Sua análise, em questão, é a mesma que a minha?

'Deseja-se' oração principal com sujeito indeterminado; 'conformar-se...' oração subordinada completiva direta.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

Na construção 'Deve-se conformar-se às leis vigentes' lhe é agramatical? Parece ser dependendo da análise que for feita:

(1) 'Dever' auxiliar; 'conformar' principal, este teria, pois, dois clíticos um reflexo e outro indeterminador de sujeito.

(2) 'Deve-se' oração principal; 'conformar-se..' oração subordinada completiva direta. Aqui, se fosse analisado desta forma, ficaria mais próximo da norma, não havendo a concorrência dos pronomes.. A questão é que a análise em (2) é menos plausível, por 'dever' ser usado como auxiliar e, como já mencionado, na acepção pedir complemento indireto..

Enfim, para o caso de (1) há alguma regra sólida que impeça dois clíticos com o mesmo verbo principal? No caso 'conformar'?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Não tenho objeções de ordem gramatical.


Acho que ninguém tem. A justificativa que o fulano do CB deu era que não soava bem e que os falantes evitavam e lá estou totalmente de acordo com ele. Justificativa gramatical é que parece não haver. E bem… quem diria isso assim de todo o modo…


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Sua análise, em questão, é a mesma que a minha?
> 
> 'Deseja-se' oração principal com sujeito indeterminado;


Não. 'Desejar' pede complemento direto, ao passo que sujeito indeterminado expresso pelo pronome 'se' só é possível com os verbos que não pedem complemento direto (intransitivos, transitivos indiretos e de ligação).


على حافة الهاوية said:


> 'conformar-se...' oração subordinada completiva direta.


Não. Oração subjetiva.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Não. 'Desejar' pede complemento direto, ao passo que sujeito indeterminado expresso pelo pronome 'se' só é possível com os verbos que não pedem complemento direto (intransitivos, transitivos indiretos e de ligação).
> 
> Não. Oração subjetiva.


Ah, é, havia esquecido. Outra coisa para com agente da passiva, quando omitido, dá para se classificar como indeterminado, não?


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Outra coisa para com agente da passiva, quando omitido, dá para se classificar como indeterminado, não?


Não entendi a pergunta.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

@machadinho Certeza de que não há pode haver sujeito indeterminado com verbo transitivo direto e/ou indireto? Por que aquele exemplo foi atestado por CB? E se for para analisar a semântica não há tanto sentido nisso, pois há frases genéricas com esses também.

Deve-se vender casas. (=alguém deve vender casas) / Devem-se vender casas. (ambas dadas como corretas)
o outro exemplo 
Pretende-se vender casas. (soa muito melhor que no plural e 'pretender' é VTD.)


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Certeza de que não há pode haver sujeito indeterminado com verbo transitivo direto e/ou indireto?


Certeza de nada, meu filho. Sujeito indeterminado com transitivo direto se consegue conjugando o verbo na terceira do plural sem sujeito (nem sujeito oculto) ou então usando o infinitivo impessoal (comprar casas é um dever). Com 'se' não.

Repare que em #21 incluí os transitivos indiretos entre os verbos que têm sujeito indeterminado usando o pronome 'se'. Daí me dou o direito de cortar da sua pergunta essa parte em vermelho.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Deve-se vender casas. (=alguém deve vender casas) / Devem-se vender casas. (ambas dadas como corretas)
> o outro exemplo
> Pretende-se vender casas. (soa muito melhor que no plural e 'pretender' é VTD.)


Tudo depende de se tomar 'dever' como verbo auxiliar ou principal: se auxiliar, então voz passiva; se principal, então sujeito indeterminado.  Mas, neste último caso, é absolutamente crucial ter em mente que (i) a indeterminação está no sujeito da _subordinada_ e que (ii) essa indeterminação do sujeito da subordinada decorre do emprego de infinitivo impessoal nela (reler segunda frase desta mensagem) e não tem nada a ver com o pronome 'se' junto ao verbo da oração principal.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Tudo depende de se tomar 'dever' como verbo auxiliar ou principal: se auxiliar, então voz passiva; se principal, então sujeito indeterminado.  Mas, neste último caso, é absolutamente crucial ter em mente que (i) a indeterminação está no sujeito da _subordinada_ e que (ii) essa indeterminação do sujeito da subordinada decorre do emprego de infinitivo impessoal nela (reler segunda frase desta mensagem) e não tem nada a ver com o pronome 'se' junto ao verbo da oração principal.


'Se' ficou sem função na construção. E donde tiraste essa possibilidade? Tens alguma referência? Sabia da concordância, mas quanto à análise ninguém a diz. Parece-me que queres analisar analogamente ao 'parecer' em que há dupla possibilidade de concordância:
> 'Parece' estarem cansados. (estarem cansados parece); (isto parece.)
> 'Parecem estar' cansados. (locução).
@machadinho


----------



## guihenning

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Certeza de que não há pode haver sujeito indeterminado com verbo transitivo direto e/ou indireto? Por que aquele exemplo foi atestado por CB?


Porque sempre há quem queira inventar moda. Embora nesse caso até entenda porque os falantes mal fazem a distinção entre uma e outra, cognitivamente falando.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Mas aí se chega deixou 'se' 'desempregado', rs


 Não entendi de novo. Olha, está começando a ficar cansativo ter de decifrar o tempo todo o que você quis dizer. Favor escrever de forma normal, pois este fórum é lido por gente que estuda português como segunda língua e ninguém é obrigado a ficar quebrando a cabeça para entender o ininteligível.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> 'Se' ficou sem função na construção.


'Se' é partícula apassivadora na construção.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> E donde tiraste essa possibilidade? Tens alguma referência?


Vem cá, por que você está me tuteando? Eu te dei autorização? Devo ter o dobro da sua idade, menino.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> 'Se' é partícula apassivadora na construção.


Ok, mas e no caso de 'deve-se'?


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Ok, mas e no caso de 'deve-se'?


Se verbo auxiliar, então voz passiva. Se verbo principal, sujeito indeterminado. (Cf. #25 acima.)


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Se verbo auxiliar, então voz passiva. Se verbo principal, sujeito indeterminado. (Cf. #25 acima.)


Mas como interpretaria a construção? Dê exemplos de estruturas semelhantes. E a função de 'se' com que verbo está o clítico?


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Mas como interpretaria a construção? E a função de 'se' a quem está ligado?


Eu já dei a minha interpretação da construção. Em esclarecimento, o 'se' será partícula apassivadora (cf. #29) ou índice de indeterminação do sujeito a depender da sintaxe do todo.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Eu já dei a minha interpretação da construção. Em esclarecimento, o 'se' será partícula apassivadora (cf. #29) ou índice de indeterminação do sujeito a depender da sintaxe do todo.


Não estou a conseguir interpretar sua análise quanto ao indeterminador, para você, ora é em virtude de o verbo no infinitivo estar em sentido genérico, ora é por índice de indeterminação do sujeito.

Devem-se buscar as verdades. (devem as verdades ser buscadas). Até aqui, ok,

Deve-se buscar as verdades. ((alguém/qualquer um) buscar as verdades é devido / É devido que busquem as verdades)

Em suma, minha análise seria como a de 'pretender'.


----------



## guihenning

E se tentássemos um outro método? Acima você parece ter concordado com o fulano do Ciberdúvidas quando ele afirmou que verbos transitivos indiretos também formam uma passiva. Defenda a explicação dele e diga-nos o porquê. Talvez seja mais fácil de entender como você analisa o todo. Aqui todo mundo parece estar de acordo que o ‚se‘ só é apassivador com T.D. O porquê de ter sido afirmado no CD o contrário não sabemos.


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Não estou a conseguir interpretar sua análise quanto ao indeterminador, para você, ora é em virtude de o verbo no infinitivo estar em sentido genérico, ora é por índice de indeterminação do sujeito.


Quando o verbo estiver no infinitivo impessoal dentro duma oração subordinada substantiva subjetiva, teremos sujeito indeterminado na oração subordinada e voz passiva na oração principal (é devido -> deve-se). A alternativa será mera voz passiva, sem oração subordinada. Nos dois casos, portanto, teremos voz passiva, mas com sujeitos diferentes: num caso, o sujeito será 'as verdades'; no outro, a oração 'buscar as verdades'.

Quanto a esse papo de índice de indeterminação do sujeito, foi equívoco da minha parte, até mesmo porque eu tinha acabado de afirmar que verbos transitivos diretos não formam sujeito indeterminado com pronome 'se'. Favor desconsiderar.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Em suma, minha análise seria como a de 'pretender'.


Então estamos de acordo.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Deve-se buscar as verdades. ((alguém/qualquer um) buscar as verdades é devido)


Acho que não. Isso seria sujeito oculto com infinitivo pessoal, não? O sujeito indeterminado seria com infinitivo impessoal.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Acho que não. Isso seria sujeito oculto com infinitivo pessoal, não? O sujeito indeterminado seria com infinitivo impessoal.


Acho que não, o que também depende do contexto num diálogo, penso que poderia, mas a construção está muito genérica. A dúvida que fica é se tem a possibilidade, nesta análise, do sujeito indeterminado gramatical, ter equivalência ao sujeito agente da voz passiva 'É devido', ou seja, mesmo referente indeterminado (cf.(1)), mas com funções sintáticas diferentes.

(1) É devido buscar as verdades. (quem buscar? não se sabe. É devido por quem? não se sabe.)

Talvez, não se a frase for interpretada como imperativo, então subentende-se 'todos'. É devido buscar as verdades. (isto é devido por todos).


----------



## machadinho

على حافة الهاوية said:


> Acho que não, o que também depende do contexto num diálogo, penso que poderia, a construção está muito genérica.


Não entendi. Está ambíguo ou agramatical mesmo.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> A dúvida que fica é se tem a possibilidade, nesta análise, do sujeito indeterminado gramatical, ter equivalência ao sujeito da voz passiva 'É devido', ou seja, mesmo referente indeterminado (cf.(1)), mas com funções sintáticas diferentes.


Não tem essa possibilidade. Sujeito não é referente. Sujeito é categoria sintática. Referente é categoria semântica. Sujeito é um conjunto de palavras. Referente é um objeto no mundo. Além do mais, o sujeito da voz passiva é sempre determinado; pode até estar oculto, mas jamais indeterminado.


على حافة الهاوية said:


> Talvez, não se a frase for interpretada como imperativo, então subentende-se 'todos'. É devido buscar as verdades. (isto é devido por todos).


Não, isso não é imperativo. Imperativo é uma categoria morfológica, um modo de conjugação verbal. Não é necessário usar o imperativo para dar ordens. Nem tudo que serve para dar ordens está, por essa razão, no modo imperativo. Dar ordens é pragmática. Conjugar no imperativo é morfologia.


----------



## على حافة الهاوية

machadinho said:


> Não entendi. Está ambíguo ou agramatical mesmo.


Eu omiti a conjunção 'mas' da sindética adversativa, de fato, acho que é considerado agramatical, não li sobre assindéticas que exprimam contraste, etc.


machadinho said:


> Não tem essa possibilidade. Sujeito não é referente. Sujeito é categoria sintática. Referente é categoria semântica. Sujeito é um conjunto de palavras. Referente é um objeto no mundo. Além do mais, o sujeito da voz passiva é sempre determinado; pode até estar oculto, mas jamais indeterminado.


Acho que não entendeu. Referia-me ao sujeito *agente *de voz passiva, não gramatical.



(1) Deve-se buscar as verdades. (referente de 'deve-se' seria o agente da passiva, quem está devendo, em débito? Não se sabe. Já o sujeito de 'buscar' seria indeterminado). Comprova-se que são o mesmo referente com determinação do agente da passiva:
(2) É devido pelo homem buscar as verdades. (AP e o sujeito de 'buscar' é o mesmo referente). Aqui entraria noutra questão flexão de verbo, poderia ou não flexionar o auxiliar?
(3) É devido pelos homens buscar/buscarem as verdades. (A meu ver, não 1. por ser subordinada e 2. a questão do referente ser igual ao da principal).
Bom, tudo isso era para voltar a velha construção: 'Deve-se conformar-se'. Aí teria sentido o reflexo 'se':

(4) É devido pelo homem conformar-se com as leis vigentes.

Notei que o mesmo não se dá com o verbo 'poder' ou 'liberar'(causativos) nos quais os referentes são distintos:

(5) Foi podido pela mãe o garoto sair.
(6) Foi liberado pelos pais o garoto sair. (ou ainda Foi-lhe (ao garoto) liberado sair.)


----------

